# band report



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It is a tossup who shot this bird:Monte,his two friends from Illinos,Dan P,Chris P,or myself.It is a banded drake mallard,banded in 96 in SD as an adult.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well what I did a few years ago is fliped a coin. Congrats anyways.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

MH,since you are from SD,can you tell me where Tacoma Park,SD is?That is where it was banded at.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on Mallard..........that is why you have to yell "mine" when a bird is falling. Who ever calls it, probably didn't hit it because they seem to excited/shocked/suprised a bird went down! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know that field hunter claims them all until it's time to clean them!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

so does segulhunter he made us clean all of his damn ducks

________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## callngeese (Nov 12, 2002)

It is just east and a little north of Aberdeen. Straight south of sand lake about 15 miles. Guess it on the James River...


----------



## bjmmi (Nov 25, 2004)

well when i first started to hunt i thought i was downing birds....but as i got better i knew i was downing birds......you know when you look down that barral if the bird is yours or not.......


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Take a look at Info from Illinois concerning a band my blind buddy recently got. ND is the best, even at banding birds I think. No need to flip a coin on this banded bird it was his all the way. :beer: :beer:

Sid


----------

